#  > Technical Interaction >  > Gadgets >  >  Which is better Micromax Yu Yuphoria or Yu Yureka

## amos.0119

Micromax Yureka is considered to be one of the most popular handset developed by Micromax. And Yu Yuphoria is the new version of the mobile and the price of the latter is lower than the former. Both the smartphones is almost similiar but the Yu Yuphoria is smaller is size and as such it is lighter in size. With 5 inch in sizee the Yuphoria looks impressive. For those who loves android yuphoria will be the right choice as yureka works on the operating system Cynagen. Consedering price yureka seems to be little lagging behing as compare to its price but yu yureka is overall satisfactory with its price. Yureka comes with 13 mp camera for the primary camera yuphoria also gives good quality as at its 8 mp. The only difference between the two smartphone is The YUPHORIA is powered by a Snapdragon 410 CPU with Adreno 306 GPU while the YUREKA is powered by a more powerful Snapdragon 615 CPU and Adreno 405 GPU.





  Similar Threads: Micromax launches LED TV, Blu-Ray Player & Home Theater systems!

----------

